# 7 month old still not potty trained



## tamilove (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a beautiful seven-month-old puppy. We've had other shepherds in the past and never had an issue with potty training. She's getting a little bit better however she will go out come back and then poop or P in the house. Any advice will help :crying:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This is a new dog?Train just like a young puppy.Take her out,wait as long as it takes,praise like crazy when she finally does go.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Clean up where she's pooped and peed inside the house with an enzyme cleaner.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...leaner&sprefix=dog+enzyme+cl,digital-text,441


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I, personally, would not allow her to have any freedom in the house until this is fixed.

Dogs will typically poop certain times a day. Just like us when we eat regular meals, our bowels put themselves on a schedule.

Take her out to go. If she doesn't go in a certain amount of time, take her back in and put her in the crate, or tether her to you. Take her back out in 30 minutes. Repeat until she goes. This won't last long. She'll get the idea in a hurry. 

When she goes, you need to have really good rewards and have a PARTY out there. BIG BIG party. You are now breaking a habit and that is much harder than green training.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't give her the opportunity to go in the house. This means she will either be leashed with you or directly supervised at all times. Just take her out more often, rewarding big time when she uses the bathroom outside. My routine when potty training is to lead them outside on a leash over to a pre-determined potty spot (not necessarily always the same spot) and just stand there until they go. Dog does not get to wander around the yard and sniff, she must go potty where I have parked myself. If she doesn't go within five minutes, take her inside and crate for another 15-30 minutes, depending on age. Rinse and repeat. When the dog does go potty outside, reward with treats/toy etc, but also initiate a fun play session outside or take the dog for a walk. I never like the dog to associate going potty with immediately coming back inside, as this is usually viewed as a type of punishment for the dog. For me, this method has created nice quick potty users who don't waste time outside before doing their business.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I would have her vet checked for possible UTI. Also, is she spayed?


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

she won't potty train herself.. start over from day 1.. and start taking her out every hr or 2.. reward when going outside.. and if you catch her in the act of going inside firmly say NO!.. and try to get her outside as quickly as possible


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Are you staying outside with her or putting her outside on her own?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

tamilove said:


> I have a beautiful seven-month-old puppy. We've had other shepherds in the past and never had an issue with potty training. She's getting a little bit better however she will go out come back and then poop or P in the house. Any advice will help :crying:


Have you had the dog since she was a baby???

And ... in anycase as was said ... management is this key the ... the "keeping it real" for the dog/puppy looks like this:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/8006017-post7.html

And a for a more softer version?? You'll find the same infor by and large here:





You have to start with "Crate Training" and you have to control the dogs movements ... you can't control there behaviour if you don't know where they are. 

Welcome aboard and as always as questions.


----------

